# FreeBSD source code



## bsaidus (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello friends.

I'm wondering if there is a link to download a *w*hole source code of freebsd FreeBSD (I mean not file by file but a link to a tar.gz file that contain*s* the *w*hole source ).

Thanks in adv*a*nc*e*.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 3, 2012)

*pick your local FreeBSD mirror*/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/9.0-RELEASE/src.txz

Note, someone screwed up this release, that's why there's _amd64/amd64_ instead of single _amd64_


----------



## bsaidus (Jun 3, 2012)

*T*hanks. I will.


----------



## bsaidus (Jun 3, 2012)

I think that the source for previous releases (ex*a*mple 8.3 or 7.4) is not available.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 3, 2012)

bsaidus said:
			
		

> I think that source for previous releases (Exemple 8.3 or 7.4) is not disponible



*L*ook in /pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/8.2-RELEASE/src.

*W*ith csup(1) you can get everything you want.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jun 3, 2012)

bsaidus said:
			
		

> Downloading in txz source code for FreeBSD-8.3 i386



You can get the appropriate ISO image from your closest FTP site (at path /pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/8.3/FreeBSD-8.3-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso) and extract requested parts of sources (or all of them) from /8.3_RELEASE/SRC with included install.sh script.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 3, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172


----------



## bsaidus (Jun 4, 2012)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> You can get the appropriate ISO image from your closest FTP site (at path /pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/8.3/FreeBSD-8.3-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso) and extract requested parts of sources (or all of them) from /8.3_RELEASE/SRC with included install.sh script.



*O*k, I understand. *B*ut what if *I* want to extract all the source on a windows machine?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2012)

Use WinZIP or WinRAR to extract them. Both should be able to handle .txz files.


----------



## bsaidus (Jun 4, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Use WinZIP or WinRAR to extract them. Both should be able to handle .txz files.



I know how to extract txz, but I did not find the src.txz for 8.3-REL anywhere. *T*hanks for helping.


----------



## expl (Jun 4, 2012)

It would be more simple if you would install TortoiseSVN and use it to checkout(download) http://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/8.3/ or some other branch.


----------



## bsaidus (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

